# Awesome Forum MSPaint Game - Signup Here



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

Well, I recently played this game on a different forum and it turned out very very awesome, so i thought I would have a go at running it here.

After enough people sign up (about 20) I will randomise an order for them. I will then find a picture on the internet and PM it to Person 1. Person 1 describes the picture in 12 or less words then PMs me their description. I then PM the description to Person 2 who draws the description and PMs me the picture. I then pass that on to Person 3 etc etc etc. Kind of like Chinese Whispers but online and with pictures  At the end I will post the whole chain of pictures and descriptions and we can all laugh 

Here is a link to the thread of the time I played it.
http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/59/puzzles-other-games/mspaint-9-chain-2-reveal-641675/

Note: there will be 2 games, one starting from the top and one starting from the bottom of the list, because that way everyone gets 1 go at drawing and 1 go at describing.

To signup just say "IN" in this thread

EDIT: Note, this will take a few weeks, because we can't expect people to draw their picture instantly. I'll give each player 48 hours before they are removed from the game and substituted by someone else.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## Escher (Nov 26, 2009)

IN
ya dig?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

MEMEME


----------



## Muesli (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds like a larf.

I'll do it.


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

Choose me!


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok this seems to be getting quite alot of interest so I'm gonna cap the number of players at 30 (the first 30 to write in this thread). If it goes well I can always do another game after


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 26, 2009)

intooshortroflzomglol


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

Ranzha, why are you 13 years old in your forum profile, and 18 in your YouTube channel?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2009)

In!  This is now enough characters.


----------



## wing92 (Nov 26, 2009)

in


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 26, 2009)

Jude said:


> Here is a link to the thread of the time I played it.
> http://forumserver.twoplustwo.com/59/puzzles-other-games/mspaint-9-chain-2-reveal-641675/



Oh wow I can't remember the last time I laughed this hard. I have tears in my eyes as I type this! I can't wait for our version to kick off, this is gonna be great!

Chris


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 26, 2009)

In


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 26, 2009)

In


----------



## Forte (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 26, 2009)

IN

Edit: Must we use MSPaint?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Ranzha, why are you 13 years old in your forum profile, and 18 in your YouTube channel?



Exactly.
I'm 13.


----------



## dudemanpp (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 26, 2009)

in


----------



## Arendil (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

Can we start now? For that matter, can *I* start?


----------



## Jai (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 26, 2009)

in!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 26, 2009)

In


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha, why are you 13 years old in your forum profile, and 18 in your YouTube channel?
> ...



Did you put 18 on YouTube to watch pr0n?
You naughty boy !


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > TioMario said:
> ...



I was going to say that, but he does look older than 18 in his videos...


----------



## Arendil (Nov 26, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



Wow lol. 

Yeah, do we have to use MS Paint.... for those uf us who use Photoshope, Gimp, and Painter

EDIT: Fancy eh?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Yeah, do we have to use MS Paint.... for those uf us who use Photoshope, Gimp, and Painter
> 
> EDIT: Fancy eh?



What about those of us who hate MS paint with a passion? Will Paint.NET work? We don't have these rules set in stone, you know.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 26, 2009)

In!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> TioMario said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



I look older than 18? Ridiculous.
Even so, thanks XD.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Nukoca said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to say that, but he does look older than 18 in his videos...
> ...


Akshuly, I meant to say "older than 13".


----------



## Johannes91 (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 26, 2009)

IN


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 26, 2009)

Ahh I'm so keen for this.
IN.


----------



## shelley (Nov 26, 2009)

Has it been 30 yet? I want to play.


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2009)

IN!

Shelley - don't think so.

EDIT: I'm 28th


----------



## Anthony (Nov 26, 2009)

If there's still space, count me in.


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2009)

I believe that's 30 if shelley counts.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 26, 2009)

But but but...


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 26, 2009)

IN (as a substitute)


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

ummm, start?


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

TioMario said:


> ummm, start?



I think we gotta wait for Jude.


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok, I'll just randomize an order then I have to decide what pictures to start with. This should get going by tomorrow.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> But but but...


You're in, I just counted.




Jude said:


> Ok, I'll just randomize an order then I have to decide what pictures to start with. This should get going by tomorrow.


http://www.random.org/lists/

Here's the list of people participating (in groups of five so you can easily count):


Spoiler



CharlieCooper
Escher
Nukoca
iSpinz
Musli4brekkies

TioMario
Ranzha V. Emodrach
cmhardw
Stachuk1992
wing92

Logan
Inf3rn0
blade740
Yalow
Forte

vrumanuk
dudemanpp
Swoncen
Arendil
Jai

dbax0999
Caedus
Ethan
Johannes91
ZB_FTW!!!

BeautifullyDecayed.
shelley
fazrulz
Anthony
IamWEB


----------



## Caedus (Nov 26, 2009)

Sweet, can't wait!


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2009)

This is going to PWN!


----------



## Arendil (Nov 26, 2009)

Logan said:


> This is going to PWN!



agreed


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

Arendil said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > This is going to PWN!
> ...



Ya


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 26, 2009)

TioMario said:


> Arendil said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



For sure.


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

Ok here is the order

ZB_FTW!!!
IamWEB
Escher
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92
Inf3rn0
Forte
dbax0999
dudemanpp
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk

With CookingFat as a substitute.

For those who asked, I suppose you don't have to use MSPaint but if you use a different program you are only allowed to use the tools which are also on mspaint.

Also, don't talk to anyone else in the game about your picture or description as it could spoil it. Basically no one has to do anything other than when I PM them with instructions. I'm just choosing the pictures now, I'll send them out soon.

P.S. Thanks Nukoca for your help


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2009)

Once someone has made a PM, please make a post here, so others can see where in the cycle we are.


----------



## Jude (Nov 26, 2009)

And we're off!

ZB FTW and Vrumanuk have been sent a picture to describe, and they will PM me their 12 word descriptions.




Stachuk1992 said:


> Once someone has made a PM, please make a post here, so others can see where in the cycle we are.



And yes, each time I come on I'll update the progress of each chain.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 27, 2009)

Jude said:


> And we're off!
> 
> ZB FTW and Vrumanuk have been sent a picture to describe, and they will PM me their 12 word descriptions.
> 
> ...



Awesome


----------



## Jude (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok I've realised it needs slight modifying. At the moment it requires me to be online every time the chain is passed, so it will take ages. Instead, you guys will PM it your picture/description to both me AND the next person in the list. ZB FTW and Vrumanuk just PM your descriptions to me as originally decided but from now on I'll modify the PM to give instructions of what to do. When you pass on the PM remember to delete the picture/description that was sent to you. Please ask if anything isn't clear!


----------



## dbax0999 (Nov 27, 2009)

Jude said:


> Ok I've realised it needs slight modifying. At the moment it requires me to be online every time the chain is passed, so it will take ages. Instead, you guys will PM it your picture/description to both me AND the next person in the list. ZB FTW and Vrumanuk just PM your descriptions to me as originally decided but from now on I'll modify the PM to give instructions of what to do. When you pass on the PM remember to delete the picture/description that was sent to you. Please ask if anything isn't clear!



Isn't the idea to let the next person see just the description not the picture?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 27, 2009)

dbax0999 said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I've realised it needs slight modifying. At the moment it requires me to be online every time the chain is passed, so it will take ages. Instead, you guys will PM it your picture/description to both me AND the next person in the list. ZB FTW and Vrumanuk just PM your descriptions to me as originally decided but from now on I'll modify the PM to give instructions of what to do. When you pass on the PM remember to delete the picture/description that was sent to you. Please ask if anything isn't clear!
> ...


No. Let's say I'm up.

I get a description of a picture that person before me had.

I paint a picture of that description.

I sent the new picture, and they:

describe the picture
Send the picture to the next person.

Rinse, wash, and REPEAT


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 27, 2009)

So since there are thirty people we will have 15 pictures and 15 descriptions when we are done, right?


----------



## Arendil (Nov 27, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> dbax0999 said:
> 
> 
> > Jude said:
> ...



*cough* Lather, Rinse, Repeat *cough* 

.... not much sense to rinse then wash eh? Kind of the same thing isn't it mate?


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 27, 2009)

I sent. Sorry, It's been 9 hours. I'm not always on the computer. Let's have a bigger deadline, because some people might not be able to get on a computer for a few days.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 27, 2009)

Jude said:


> ...
> For those who asked, I suppose you don't have to use MSPaint but if you use a different program you are only allowed to use the tools which are also on mspaint.
> ...



better?


----------



## Jude (Nov 28, 2009)

As there seems to be a bit of confusion, I'll just clear things up.

We'll use Chain #1 as an example (the one starting at the top of the list and working down). I choose a picture on the internet. I PM that picture to ZB FTW. ZB FTW describes the picture in 12 words then deletes the picture from the PM, replacing it with his description. He then forwards the PM to Iamweb and also to me. Iamweb then tries to draw what ZB FTW described, and when he is done he deletes the text in the PM and replaces it with the picture he drew. He then forwards that to Escher (and me), who deletes the picture and replaces it with a 12 word description of the picture, and fowards it etc etc.

P.S. Current location of chains:

ZB_FTW!!!
IamWEB <-- Chain #1
Escher
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92
Inf3rn0
Forte
dbax0999
dudemanpp
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario <--- Chain #2
vrumanuk


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm an idiot.. How do I attach my picture to my PM?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's see that!


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 28, 2009)

:confused:
*is still an idiot*
How do I get a link of my image?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> :confused:
> *is still an idiot*
> How do I get a link of my image?


upload it here by clicking browse, and find the file.
you should see some links after hitting "upload now."


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 28, 2009)

I have uploaded it, I am not sure which link to use so I might send you the two i think it might be and you can work it out >.<


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

recieved and sent.
Nice picture, BeautifullyDecayed 
chain status:


Spoiler



ZB_FTW!!!
IamWEB
Escher
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92
Inf3rn0
Forte
dbax0999
dudemanpp
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992-x
BeautifullyDecayed. - X
Logan - X
TioMario - X
vrumanuk - X


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 28, 2009)

Whats up with the first chain..... also does anyone know where I can download paint?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 28, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Whats up with the first chain..... also does anyone know where I can download paint?


IamWEB or Escher isn't responding.
What OS are you using?


----------



## TioMario (Nov 28, 2009)

Download Paint? lol
Use another crappy image editor instead.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> recieved and sent.
> Nice picture, BeautifullyDecayed



Yay, I'm glad it worked.
And thanks, it took me a while as I have never really used paint much! I used many ctrl + z 
This is a very cool game, we should play another round after this!


----------



## Muesli (Nov 28, 2009)

What?! It's going bottom first?!

Must prepare! Must prepare!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> What?! It's going bottom first?!
> 
> Must prepare! Must prepare!


There are 2 chains. One going from bottom, one from top.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> What?! It's going bottom first?!
> 
> Must prepare! Must prepare!



I need to prepare faster.



> Ranzha V. Emodrach
> Musli4brekkies


----------



## Caedus (Nov 29, 2009)

I did my drawing, it was fun


----------



## qqwref (Nov 29, 2009)

Jude said:


> Kind of like Chinese Whispers



Racism fail :|

Here in the US we call it Telephone. Arguably this makes more sense because it's like you're trying to send someone a message but have to make it go through a few people first (and the connection isn't too good ).

I'm not going to try this because I'm embarrassingly bad at drawing on the computer, but it'll be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 29, 2009)

Description sent


----------



## Jude (Nov 29, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of like Chinese Whispers
> ...



Ahhhhh! So _that's_ why they call it MSPaint telephone game on the forum I got it off. This always confused me as it doesn't involve a telephone anywhere :fp


P.S. IAmWEB GET A MOVE ON!


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 29, 2009)

There's a substitute guy on the list. How does that work? I want him to take my place, sorry.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 30, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> There's a substitute guy on the list. How does that work? I want him to take my place, sorry.



Then PM him with the picture or description that was sent to you.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 30, 2009)

There, I sent what I was given to cookingfat.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 30, 2009)

So who's turn is it now?


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 1, 2009)

It's cookingfat's turn to draw the first picture.


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> It's cookingfat's turn to draw the first picture.



I have the picture, I need to describe it.

Guys, it's not like you have to do it within like 5s of receiving it!


----------



## Jude (Dec 1, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this here, it's another game I just finished playing. (If anyone cares my name on that forum is IFlatTheNuts, and my picture is the 2nd to last one). P.S.

ZB_FTW!!!
Cookingfat
Escher <--- Chain #1
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92
Inf3rn0
Forte
dbax0999
dudemanpp
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach <--- Chain #2
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh nice, I'll be the last one to get it. :fp


----------



## Jude (Dec 1, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Oh nice, I'll be the last one to get it. :fp



No, you'll be roughly half way through each one? Each chain goes all the way from top to bottom (or bottom to top) so everyone will have TWO goes, one to draw and one to describe.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 1, 2009)

This takes forever


----------



## Escher (Dec 1, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> This takes forever





Jude said:


> Note, this will take a few weeks, because we can't expect people to draw their picture instantly. I'll give each player 48 hours before they are removed from the game and substituted by someone else.



Unrelated: I've sent my description to iSpinz.


----------



## Jude (Dec 2, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> This takes forever



Both chains are speeding along, I don't see what the problem is. These games often take months and months to get through everyone...

ZB_FTW!!!
Cookingfat
Escher 
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92 <--- Chain #1
Inf3rn0
Forte
dbax0999
dudemanpp
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw <--- Chain #2
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk
__________


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 2, 2009)

in BLABLABLA


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 2, 2009)

Too late


----------



## Jude (Dec 2, 2009)

stiwi griffin said:


> in



If anyone drops out or takes ages you can sub in for them


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 2, 2009)

yes, i know, i sub for that


----------



## blade740 (Dec 2, 2009)

Picture Sent.


----------



## Jai (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent my picture to Ethan.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Dec 3, 2009)

IN


----------



## Jude (Dec 4, 2009)

Uhh, Ethan I think you forgot to send me your description. Faz just sent me his picture so I assume you already wrote a description... Also, Faz, I think you forgot to forward your picture to Anthony...


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

No, I sent it to both of you. Just in seperate messages cos I'm stupid.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2009)

Done. Justin's up.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 5, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Done. Justin's up.


There's a decent chance he's already in or headed to Pittsburgh, so I'd expect a delay...


----------



## Anthony (Dec 5, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Done. Justin's up.
> ...


Yeah, he's there for Carnegie Mellon. I already told him about it. He doesn't have a mouse with him right now, but he'll do it as soon as he can.


----------



## piemaster (Dec 5, 2009)

Why don't we just post it in a spoiler? I guess we will have to be honest with ourselves. It would go a lot faster though!


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 5, 2009)

Sent my description to Arendil.



piemaster said:


> Why don't we just post it in a spoiler? I guess we will have to be honest with ourselves.


Which we won't.


----------



## Arendil (Dec 5, 2009)

Just Sent


----------



## Jude (Dec 5, 2009)

Forte's been quite a while.. if he doesn't respond soon I'll consider subbing him.

ZB_FTW!!!
Cookingfat
Escher
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92 
Inf3rn0
Forte <--- Chain #1
dbax0999
dudemanpp <--- Chain #2
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk
_________


----------



## Forte (Dec 6, 2009)

Sorry guys, SAT studying, but now it's over 

Now I need to figure out how to send . . .


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh yay. Chain 2's getting closer to me.

EDIT: Have just passed on chain 2.


----------



## Jude (Dec 8, 2009)

Chain 2 is almost complete 

I'm not sure why but Chain # 1 is going incredibly slowly.. Arendil has 1 more day before I sub

ZB_FTW!!!
Cookingfat
Escher
iSpinz <--- Chain #2
Johannes91
wing92 
Inf3rn0
Forte 
dbax0999
dudemanpp 
Arendil <--- Chain #1
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh noes!!! I cant PM!


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Oh noes!!! I cant PM!



Then clear out your outbox/inbox?


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm in for the next game.


----------



## peedu (Dec 8, 2009)

I can be a substitute for current game.
Are we preregistering to the new game already?
I'm in!

Peedu


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 8, 2009)

are you going to post chain 2 when it's finished, or wait for chain 1 to catch up?


----------



## Arendil (Dec 9, 2009)

hehe sorry it took so long to reply :/


----------



## wing92 (Dec 9, 2009)

i can't wait to see the results... both chains are past me and i really like this game. if we do it again, count me in.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 9, 2009)

Count me in game 2, also.
BTW, thanks Jude for all the work you have done organising this. :]


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Me too..... ARGG I still can't PM


----------



## Logan (Dec 9, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Me too..... ARGG I still can't PM





Escher said:


> Then clear out your outbox/inbox?


...


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Logan said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Me too..... ARGG I still can't PM
> ...



I only have 29 messages.


----------



## Logan (Dec 9, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



trying can't hurt.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, It worked. That was weird.


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 9, 2009)

Arendil said:


> hehe sorry it took so long to reply :/



I'm on a computer I can't draw this picture on, so I will do it in an hour or two.


----------



## Jude (Dec 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> are you going to post chain 2 when it's finished, or wait for chain 1 to catch up?



Yeah, I'll post chain 2 as soon as it's done (which should be in the next couple of days)

If anyone wants to run another one of these, feel free.. I'd like to have a chance to join in!


----------



## Nukoca (Dec 9, 2009)

Sent picture to Yalow.


----------



## JustinJ (Dec 9, 2009)

Sent description to Anthony.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 9, 2009)

Yalow said:


> Sent description to Anthony.



Wow, your description is.. "Wtf?!" This picture will be.. interesting. lol


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

NO SPOILERS MR SEAL.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> NO SPOILERS MR SEAL.



Actually, read the sig.


----------



## Faz (Dec 9, 2009)

omfg how'd you do that! 

win.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 9, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> omfg how'd you do that!
> 
> win.



Has anyone else ever had a CR, but no NR?


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 10, 2009)

IN


----------



## Anthony (Dec 10, 2009)

Sent picture to Faz. Come on guys, let's get the slow chain moving!


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

Pmed Description to Ethan


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 10, 2009)

IN FOR ROUND TWO W00T.
Yeah.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 10, 2009)

Picture sent to Jai.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

In for next round


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 10, 2009)

In for round numero dos


----------



## Jai (Dec 10, 2009)

Description sent to Shelley.


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2009)

Pic sent to Iamweb.


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2009)

If anyone wants to start a 2nd round. Do it now.. we can get it going while this one is finishing off. Start a new thread for it (and remember, when you're choosing pictures make it so they have enough detail it will be difficult describe, but also funny/weird)

P.S.

ZB_FTW!!!
Cookingfat <--- Chain #2
Escher 
iSpinz
Johannes91
wing92
Inf3rn0
Forte
dbax0999
dudemanpp
Arendil
Nukoca
Yalow
Anthony
fazrulz
Ethan
Jai
shelley <--- Chain #1
blade740
CharlieCooper
cmhardw
Ranzha V. Emodrach 
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2009)

Escher said:


> Pic sent to Iamweb.



IAmWeb was subbed by cookingfat, send it to cookingfat instead!


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2009)

Jude said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > Pic sent to Iamweb.
> ...



Done! 
Oops


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2009)

Just as a quick reminder...

There is a 12 word limit for the description

If you've already passed it on with more than that then don't worry about it, just remember that for future games


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 10, 2009)

c'mon Cookingfat......


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 10, 2009)

Sent my description to ZB_FTW!!!

Sorry, I didn't read the part about 12 word limit, oops. 

nearly there !!

edit - in for next round.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 10, 2009)

ZB ZB ZB FINISH EEET


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 10, 2009)

I have passed mine on to Chris. Jude I will send you what I sent him when you empty your inbox


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm excited to see this.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 10, 2009)

If anyone hasn't seen it there's a thread made for round 2 now, hurry and sign up...


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

I wrote my description to Ranzha. Jude I sent it to you as well, and I think it went through alright. Can you confirm this? I guess you'll only be missing the picture that Charlie sent to me (which is awesome btw!) 

Chris


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

ZB FTW is at school and won't be back for 6 hours or so.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 10, 2009)

Why have I been PM'd with Round 2 info? I let a substitute taking my place (cookingfat), and placed his name on the list when I sent my original PM to him and Jude.


----------



## Escher (Dec 10, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Why have I been PM'd with Round 2 info? I let a substitute taking my place (cookingfat), and placed his name on the list when I sent my original PM to him and Jude.



Yup, sorry about that, I only referred to the list given in the PM that was forwarded to me, and I forgot about you. Don't worry, I did send it to Cookingfat.
I hope you enjoyed the pic anyway, but don't give anything away


----------



## Jude (Dec 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I have passed mine on to Chris. Jude I will send you what I sent him when you empty your inbox



inbox emptied lol, im ready for it.

On a side note: Ethan you forgot to send me your chain 1 picture, please do so now


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 10, 2009)

Jude said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I have passed mine on to Chris. Jude I will send you what I sent him when you empty your inbox
> ...



Jude, I've already sent my description from Chain #1 to give you an idea of where you are at. If you're missing anything for the chain I guess post it so people can all know what to send you to make sure you have all of it (unless you already do have everything of course).

Chris


----------



## Ethan (Dec 10, 2009)

Jude said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > I have passed mine on to Chris. Jude I will send you what I sent him when you empty your inbox
> ...



I sent it to you.


----------



## Jude (Dec 11, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Jude, I've already sent my description from Chain #1 to give you an idea of where you are at. If you're missing anything for the chain I guess post it so people can all know what to send you to make sure you have all of it (unless you already do have everything of course).
> 
> Chris



I got yours fine thanks, and I've got everything up to date now except Charlie's picture which she couldn't send me because my inbox was full.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 11, 2009)

Can we start the reveal nowwwww?


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

I think jude will do it himself when he wakes up.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 11, 2009)

I am so exited.....


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZB FTW is at school and won't be back for 6 hours or so.



I did it, and sent info about to to him about 2 hours ago. I had another early dismissal like yesterday.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 11, 2009)

Where does Jude live and when will he awaken?


----------



## Innocence (Dec 11, 2009)

> Sheffield, England



You have eyes for a reason.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Where does Jude live and when will he awaken?



"Sheffield, England"


----------



## Jude (Dec 11, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Where does Jude live and when will he awaken?



Ahahahha it's irrelevant as I don't wake up the same time as everyone else anyway (I'm nocturnal you see). Anyway, I just got up and I've PMed ZB FTW. Awaiting his response now..


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 12, 2009)

results.....


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 12, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> results.....


----------



## Jude (Dec 12, 2009)

Still waiting on ZB FTW. He can't use imageshack or tinypic so I had to give him my email so he could send me the picture.


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 12, 2009)

just post it.... I cant stand it anymore.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 12, 2009)

Get over yourself.


----------



## Logan (Dec 12, 2009)

no u


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 12, 2009)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRG!

Ok, i'm done.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 13, 2009)

You could always start posting the earlier ones..?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Dec 13, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> You could always start posting the earlier ones..?



+1


----------



## Jude (Dec 13, 2009)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> You could always start posting the earlier ones..?



Nah, I'll reveal it all at once. Chill out, it's only been a few days.

Also, Ranzha get a move on with chain 1!


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 13, 2009)

Jude said:


> He can't use imageshack or tinypic



err, why not?


----------



## Jude (Dec 13, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > He can't use imageshack or tinypic
> ...





ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > He can't use imageshack or tinypic
> ...



Hey, I'm sorry but I can't do image shack. Can't I just email it to you? I don't have your email. [/quote]


----------



## Jude (Dec 13, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > He can't use imageshack or tinypic
> ...



Not sure.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hey, I'm sorry but I can't do image shack. Can't I just email it to you? I don't have your email.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol that didn't clear up too much...


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 13, 2009)

use photobucket if image shack doesn't work


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah, he needs to get a move on.
on a somewhat similar note, the chains on round 2 aren't going so fast either.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 14, 2009)

Can we either finish the chain and reveal or sub please?

Chris


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

Well it's finished, we are just waiting for ZB FTW to email it to me because he's having trouble with the Image Hosting site. I think he's already drawn it though.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sorry, I went away for the weekend. I'll send it now. I didn't know I was going away, or I would have asked for a sub. I'll send it now.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 14, 2009)

Jude said:


> Well it's finished, we are just waiting for ZB FTW to email it to me because he's having trouble with the Image Hosting site. I think he's already drawn it though.



Well, I just put the picture I made onto my website and that worked fine. If he pm's me his picture, I could easily upload it and send you the image URL. Just trying to help.

Edit: ZB posted at the same time as me. Sounds like he's got it taken care of. I'm looking forward to seeing the whole chain.


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm sorry, I went away for the weekend. I'll send it now. I didn't know I was going away, or I would have asked for a sub. I'll send it now.



Confirmed, I've recieved it and the chain is complete. I'm at work atm but as soon as I'm home I'll post the whole chain. Should be up in about 5 or 6 hours


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 16, 2009)

Can I enter for the next round?


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 17, 2009)

How far along is Chain #1? I think I'm not the only one excited to see how it will turn out 

Chris


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know but I am yet to receive my part of it..


----------



## Logan (Dec 18, 2009)

uhh. where are we on chain 2? I haven't gone yet if that helps. Chris, have you?


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2009)

Uhm, someone can sub for me.
My comp is dying.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 19, 2009)

Logan said:


> uhh. where are we on chain 2? I haven't gone yet if that helps. Chris, have you?



Yes, for the chain still going on (Chain #1 isn't it?) I have already sent my description.

Chris


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 19, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Uhm, someone can sub for me.
> My comp is dying.



hi
can I sub?


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 19, 2009)

In.

Is it to late?
If not, then

in


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> In.
> 
> Is it to late?
> If not, then
> ...



>*Facepalm*<


----------



## Arendil (Dec 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > In.
> ...



LOL *double facepalm*


----------



## Jude (Dec 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Uhm, someone can sub for me.
> ...



As you're not in round 2 either, yes you can sub. I've forwarded what Ranzha recieved to you


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 20, 2009)

picture sent to Musli4brekkies.

I CANNOT wait to see this


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

*double post*

@Musli4brekkies, have you received my picture and sent your description to Swoncen?


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 21, 2009)

In for round 3?


----------



## MrData (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in for round 3 as well, if there is one.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Not in. Too much homework by the time Round 2 ends.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> *double post*
> 
> @Musli4brekkies, have you received my picture and sent your description to Swoncen?


Yup. Sent to swoncen.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

In for round 3, although someone will probably make a thread for it.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

In For Round 3!


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 22, 2009)

In for round 3!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

Round 3 has a thread, post there.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

This is taking forever. :/

Are we still waiting on Swoncen?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 22, 2009)

in


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 22, 2009)

>*Facepalm*<

I think your a bit late, go to round 3's thread if you want to play.


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2009)

RainbowBoy said:


> in



:fp


----------



## Faz (Dec 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> This is taking forever. :/
> 
> Are we still waiting on Swoncen?



Seems like he should have done it by now, as he posted here 50 minutes ago.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 22, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > This is taking forever. :/
> ...



Yeah I know. That post is what made me wonder where this chain is at.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

Where are we on Chain 1?


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 23, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Where are we on Chain 1?



Swoncen. It's been over 48 hours >_>

ZB_FTW!!! 
CookingFat 
Escher 
iSpinz 
Johannes91 
wing92 
Inf3rn0 
Forte 
dbax0999 
dudemanpp 
Arendil 
Nukoca 
Yalow 
Anthony 
fazrulz 
Ethan 
Jai 
shelley 
blade740 
CharlieCooper 
cmhardw 
Sa967St
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen <-----------------------
Caedus
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll sub, I really want to get this over with & start Round 3.

If Musli4Brekkies or Jude is online could they send me the post?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 24, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'll sub, I really want to get this over with & start Round 3.
> 
> If Musli4Brekkies or Jude is online could they send me the post?


OK. I think Swoncen is officially dead.

Sa967St could you please send me the chain again? I had to delete my inbox.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 24, 2009)

re-sent picture to Musli4brekkies 


btw:


ZB_FTW!!! 
CookingFat 
Escher 
iSpinz 
Johannes91 
wing92 
Inf3rn0 
Forte 
dbax0999 
dudemanpp 
Arendil 
Nukoca 
Yalow 
Anthony 
fazrulz 
Ethan 
Jai 
shelley 
blade740 
CharlieCooper 
cmhardw 
Sa967St
Musli4brekkies
Swoncen 
Caedus <-----------------------(?)
Stachuk1992
BeautifullyDecayed.
Logan
TioMario
vrumanuk


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 24, 2009)

I've sent a long time ago..

Caedus is the one who's not responding..


----------



## Faz (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok then someone sub Caedus


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

I will, if no one else is.


----------



## cincyaviation (Dec 24, 2009)

im in but i dont want to do drawing, if you cant do that then thats ok...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 24, 2009)

cincyaviation said:


> im in but i dont want to do drawing, if you cant do that then thats ok...



>*Facepalm*<

First off, your a bit late. If you want to play go to the Round 3 thread.

Second, you do both. You'll describe in 1 chain, & draw in the other.


----------



## vrumanuk (Dec 31, 2009)

Chain finished.


----------



## dbax0999 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 31, 2009)

YAY


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2010)

Jude hasn't been online for a few days D:

/me is waiting for reveal...


----------



## Jude (Jan 3, 2010)

Accidently deleted Charlie's picture and Tiomario never sent me his description, so I've just PMed both of them and as soon as they respond I can post the reveal


----------



## vrumanuk (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool.
Edit: TioMario's description sent.


----------



## Jude (Jan 5, 2010)

In case anyone missed it, the 2nd reveal is now up

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18293


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump
I'm in for the earliest one possible.


----------

